# My Orchestral Compositions



## RamazanYuksel (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys,i've been composing orchestral music for 3 months,i wonder if you like my music.Please let me know what you think 


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that's a decent facsimile of a TV or videogame score. Not bad for 3 months.


----------



## RamazanYuksel (Mar 5, 2013)

thank you,does it sound amateur? i really am new at composing.I don't really understand if it has technical mistakes or not.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

These are great! Powerful, dramatic, exciting and graceful. I can hear the emotions you try to portray and they do sound quite professional! I'm also a young composer and I admire your work, Sir.


----------

